# Traktor DJ Studio - Probleme beim Aufnehmen



## MissLuna (24. Juli 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen? Habe Traktor 2.0 auf einem Apple G3-Powerbook laufen. Läuft prima, aber:
Trotz großer Speicherzuweisung und ausreichend Festplattenplatz stoppt die Aufnahme, mal nach 5 Minuten, manchmal erst nach 10-12 Minuten. Habe alles ausprobiert, wer kennt das Problem?

Danke

MissLuna


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Wenn sich hier keine Hilfe findet, probiers mal im Forum von der 

http://www.keyboards.de  (Achtung Schleichwerbung  )

Da gibts auch viele mit VIEL Ahnung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. Juli 2004)

BeaTBoxX du Böser bube  
Dann schließ ich mich der masse an und SPiele mitläufer 

http://www.djtutorials.de  bin mit der Seite bisher sehr gut gefahren.
kann ich eigentlich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------

